# mod_layout & ISPConfig



## godlike4 (10. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich habe mal wieder ein kleines Problem, ich habe mir das Apache Modul
mod_layout installiert weil ich auf meine websites eine werbeeinblendung von layerads oder ähnliches schalten möchte.

Nun habe ich in die Apache Derektiven folgendes geschrieben:

<IfModule mod_layout.c>
AddOutputFilter LAYOUT php php3 htm html phtml
LayoutHeader "<script src=\"http://layer-ads.de/la-*****.js\" type=\"text/javascript\"></script>" 
</IfModule>

apache neugestartet...

aber wenn ich dann meine adresse zum web eingebe wo ich ne html testseite erstellt habe wird nur die seite wie immer angezeigt, keine werbung oder ähnliches =( woran liegt das, hab ich irgendwas vergessen bzw. falsch gemacht ?


Das modul wird laut php.info geladen.


THX schonmal


----------



## godlike4 (11. Mai 2009)

*also nochmal*

vllt hab ichs ja zu kompeliziert verfasst...


also was muss ich bei den apache derektiven in ispconfig3 einstellen das ich mit mod_layout einen werbebanner auf alle seiten einer site bekomme ?


----------



## Falcon37 (12. Mai 2009)

Zitat von godlike4:


> vllt hab ichs ja zu kompeliziert verfasst...


Findest du? Ich hab's verstanden, aber eine Lösung weiß ich leider auch nicht. Zwar kenne ich den mod nicht, denke aber es sollte so schon funktionieren und es muss glaub ich auch nichts mehr in die Apache Derek...


----------



## godlike4 (12. Mai 2009)

*mh...*

naja vllt kann mir ja wer anders helfen einfach mal abwarten ^^

hier hab ich ma den link zu der page wo ich mod_layout herhab:

http://tangent.org/index.pl?node_id=362


----------

